# Which Fan?



## Carriage House Resto (Jul 6, 2021)

Need a 5 blade flex fan for a 70 RAM AIR III Judge. Which fan is correct 526075 or 9791346?
Any application information on these would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Carriage House Resto said:


> Need a 5 blade flex fan for a 70 RAM AIR III Judge. Which fan is correct 526075 or 9791346?
> Any application information on these would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Read this:





1970 GTO Ram Air Flex Fan dated J69 - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


1970 GTO Ram Air Flex Fan dated J69 61-77 GTO, Tempest & LeMans Parts For SALE



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





I also have a book with parts references. It lists the #9791346, 5 blades, 19 1/2" Dia, Pitch 2 3/4" - Usage: 1968-70 Firebird, Tempest, Full-size, with HD fan non-AC. I then have a reference for the 4-bladed fan for 1970 Tempest which states not for Ram Air or AC cars.

So my money is on the 9791346 as being correct. The key will be the correct date stamp.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

for what its worth
the flex fans I have are dated also next to the part number

I am guessing your customer didnt want all the engine hardware I spent
2+ hours getting out for pictures ??

Scott


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> for what its worth
> the flex fans I have are dated also next to the part number
> 
> I am guessing your customer didnt want all the engine hardware I spent
> ...


lol


----------



## Carriage House Resto (Jul 6, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> Read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PontiacJim said:


> Read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very helpful...Thank you!


----------



## Carriage House Resto (Jul 6, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> lol


He has yet to make a decision on the bolts...thank you for the effort
What is part number and date code on the 5 blade fan?
Thanks again


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

feel free to look at the second picture ... all the info is right in the picture

spending 10's of thousands and thousands and thousands of dollars on a restoration
and 200 .00 worth of nice correct 70 engine hardware is tough decision ?? on a concourse resto ?? ok
plus the other items I sent pictures of ,,,correct fan spacer n correct bolts .. heater hose bracket n correct bolt
vacuum hose riser ,,, mint thermostat housing etc .... in the other pics I sent

hmmm 10-4
I bagged and put all the parts back in stock earlier this week ...

I have sweet 68 n 9'dates but they are not for sale at this time
fans can run a couple months earlier than engine dates
they were made in batches ,,,, up to a couple months apart from the original motors I have owned
n seen


----------

